# Latest Routine



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just wanted to throw up a routine, attempted to do some hiccups didn't really work out IMO. Also stuck the call couple times

Feedback Welcome


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Are you gearing up for a contest?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm always looking for contests to go to, but did I put that up cause I have one coming up no. It appears that all the upcoming contests re in Texas and Maryland.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

1 reply and 81 views..... uke:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

what call ya blowing?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There 1 in minnesota and nd in think is late summer


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Im blowing a Tim Grounds Pro Super mag, brand new call so the guts are rather stiff. Once I get enough $$ I think I'm going to send it in for Triple Crown Competition guts


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

You're well on your way.

I'd work on trying to beak up the repetitivity a little bit. The low end is where I noticed it the most. There's lots of creative little things you can do once you get to practicing.

Speed will come with time. I'm not saying you're slow, just saying the more you work on it the quicker everything gets.

If my memory serves me correctly you haven't been blowing the short reed for too awfully long, right? In my opinion it sounds like your making great strides in a fairly short amount of time. Keep working on it. Keep posting these clips up too, they're fun to listen to.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn wingshooter...Thanks for letting me listen to what my call can do now! Even though its got TC guts in it now...i need to get that Bad grammar DVD...not the CD...just so i can see what hes doing and how hes doing it...You sounded damn good!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

mshutt said:


> .i need to get that Bad grammar DVD...


i just got mine in the mail today. Only got a chance to watch a little of it but it seems like it will be well worth the investment. Scott does an awesome job explaining everything.

WS- The hiccup sounds like its coming along very well, keep that up and it will be perfected in no time. Like diver said, the speed will come with practice, just keep to it :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks guys, yeah Diver I started actually trying to learn to goose call when the summer before 8th grade so about 2 years is all. Didn't really get into comp calling until last year.

I also get what you mean with speed and everything else, believe me I practice alot. I'll keep posting up files, and also should have a Duck Routine for you guys in a couple days as soon as my RNT get backs from the shop.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'll try and record something tonight at see if I can get it up on here. I tried to do it a while ago but it's hard as hell to upload just audio onto the web for stuff like this. Anyone who knows a good way should enlighten me.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

One thing you need to work on is try to change up your sounds a little bit. A little to repititive in the fast parts. Other then that sounds good :wink:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> Anyone who knows a good way should enlighten me.


negative ghostrider but get on that! I don't think ive ever heard/remember hearing you call which is sad because im sure you were whaling away at the delta banquet. Guess i had a little to much fun that night :wink: hahaha


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

WS,

Sounds good. Seems like you may be trying to force too much air at times. How tight are your hands cupped over the end of the insert?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

The reason why im pushin air like that is because those guts are so dang stiff man. And diver if you have a video camera leave the lens on, record it, upload it to wmm. And then upload it to youtube all it will be is the black but they count it on there as a video


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

WingedShooter7 said:


> The reason why im pushin air like that is because those guts are so dang stiff man. And diver if you have a video camera leave the lens on, record it, upload it to wmm. And then upload it to youtube all it will be is the black but they count it on there as a video


Don't have a video camera. I'm pretty sure I found a decent way to upload audio. I just need to get a chance to blow the call. Started on it last night when I said I would, took 2 minutes before I had people screamin at me. Maybe tonight.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

holy crap you sound good. It will all come together in time. Let me know if you ever need a shooter to roll down from Minot


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks man!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

not sure if you are aware of the vacuum trick but it will help a little with the stiffness. Otherwise start blowing that call a lot more. If you are not sure of the vacuum trick I will tell you how to do it.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Leo, I would be interested in hearing about how you use the vacuum. I've tried it before and all I did was ended up wearing out reads fast. Is there any way to control the amount of suction?


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

> not sure if you are aware of the vacuum trick but it will help a little with the stiffness.


 Is that a trick you found on the same site you get all your pics. from? :lol:

nice calling ws...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

BeekBuster said:


> > not sure if you are aware of the vacuum trick but it will help a little with the stiffness.
> 
> 
> Is that a trick you found on the same site you get all your pics. from? :lol:


:withstupid:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

That vacuum thing sounds really weird, how do you go about doing that


----------

